# Slapbrush. Ugh



## Burrguana (Sep 10, 2018)

Im remodling a house with slapbrush texture. Its peeling off in several places and is quite in need of freshening up. Am I better off fixing the bad spots and repainting the walls or is there a way to retexture over painted slapbrush?


----------

